# 36' Cabo Rico Tiburon



## kirstindally (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi there, my wife and I have spied a 36' Cabo Rico Tiburon for sale and her lines and spacious interior has really caught our attention. 
We are from new zealand and are unfamiliar with this design. 
Can anyone share their thoughts on this yacht with us?
We are looking for a boat to take us across oceans and live aboard. 
How well does she sail?
Are there any common problems that are associated with these yachts? teak decks?
I have so far not found any reviews? Can any one point me in the right direction?
It has a perkins 4-107 40hp any comments?


Grateful for any help
Cheers
Mike


----------



## dustdevil38 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tiburon*

Hi-

The Tiburon 36 was a Bill Crealock design. His office might help you. Info on the 'Net indicates that the design was later morphed into the Cabo Rico 38.
There may be a review of the Cabo Rico 38 that would give you some idea about construction quality.

sam


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*tiburon*

I made my first offshore passage on a Tiburon 36, STARPATH. I sailed with the owner from mainland Ecuador to the Galapagoes, then on to Ixtapa/Ziahuat and on to peurto Vallerta. As I recall we made fairly decent progres on the passage, but she was no speed demon. She was however a sturdy and seakindly boat full keel and ketch rig. When winds piped up to gale force, she stood up well and handled better. We lost the auto pilot midway and had pleanty of hand steering and in hindsight I believe she tracked well. I know the owner had previously had problems with the hull deck joint which were solved, as well as the teak deck, which I belive were pulled, filled and renewed with teak set with adhesives. When I arrived at the boat it was in drydock having just affected repairs on the rudder around the post.
As to layout, I liked the pilot berth, and the aft cabin was fine for a 36ft boat. Engine access was good to starboard and forward, but I think it took some doing to get into the port side. The companionway to the aft cabin was basically a crawl through, with the alternative being a hatch opening just aft of the mizzen, which was nice for popping your head out to check on things. I really liked this boat, but keep in mind I am looking back on her to a time when I had very little experience several years ago, and I may be sporting rose tinted glasses...

Good luck!

Geoff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2017)

We sailed a Tiburon 36 (hull #10) from ALaska to New Zealand, taking 6 years, living aboard 7 years. We had never sailed, it was learn as you go operation, and she took excellent care of us. Sold her in NZ in 1999 due to health issues but intended circumnavigation. You will not regret it!


----------

